# Henry Wood pictures at en exhibition by Mussorgsky



## sverretl (Oct 31, 2014)

Does anybody know a site onlie where I can buy the score to Henry Woods orchestration of Pictures at an exhibition by Mussorgsky?

Help would me much appreciated!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Appears to be available via the Royal Academy

http://www.orchestralibrary.com/Nieweg Charts/MussorgskyPictures.pdf


----------



## sverretl (Oct 31, 2014)

dgee said:


> Appears to be available via the Royal Academy
> 
> http://www.orchestralibrary.com/Nieweg Charts/MussorgskyPictures.pdf


Thanks for the reply. Though I am not able to obtain a copy from their archives as far as I can see, and going to London to get it is not an option.

But thanks anyway!


----------

